# 2000 glx 6-CYLINder automatic, timing belt install question: viscous fan removal



## bdsxxx (Dec 30, 1999)

I'm doing an install on my son's 2000 passat V6 30 valve.

I have the front rad pulled out and there is plenty of room to work. How do I get off the viscous fan assembly. I removed the fan's 3-4 allen bolts, I now need to get the assembly out. I also removed one of the long allen bolts in the actual assembly. I have the fan ribbed pulley secured with an old serp belt and grip wrench. I am trying to losen the large nut behind he fan assembly. I have attached a photo to point of reference. I may have a manual next week yhat may explain all this.


http://spfhs68.com/vw/2000passat/fan_2.JPG


----------



## bdsxxx (Dec 30, 1999)

I put a pipe on my 12" snap on adjustable, OS I was afraid I was going to break it off, if came off


----------

